# Rio Gracie Bubbles Car Converted to Track Power



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

About a month ago I went to run my battery operated LGB Pustefix Bubbles car and found that the batteries had corroded and the switch didn't work. Searching the forums I found where others had converted their battery bubble cars to track power. I decided to do the same. Never soldered or built a board before but thanks to the internet I found some simple diagrams and went for it. First try was with a 5 volt regulator. 










Output from transformer










Output from board





It works but bubble output weak. So I ordered a 6 volt regulator.










Switch and soldered board mounted.






Success!!!!!

Tommy
Rio Gracie​


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the new AA batteries are 1.7 volts, the voltage needed is 6.8 volts for max air flow.
You can get this with a 6 volt regulator and a diode (will drop.7 or .3 volts depending on the type) in the ground leg. 6.7 volts is the result.
Or just go with 6 volts if the unit works OK.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Cool. I have one of those Kurt Adler bubble blowing elephants on my Christmas train that's set up with batteries (hidden in a present) and I think I might do the same. Running the fan and the mechanism that makes him bob his trunk into the bubble mix really eats up batteries.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

